# I shouldn't but it made me laugh



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

We live right next to a school and the roads get very busy around 9am. This morning we had to weave our way through several cars - and every woman driving had the most miserable face you could imagine. When we pulled over so one of them could get past - did we get a thank you? a nod of acknowledgement? No - just a grimace and what looked like a growl (!) So I said to my dh - "That's what having kids does" 
And we had a good laugh about it!  
Bernie


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

It sounds as though you and DH share a great sense of humour! So glad to hear you are having a laugh after your post last week when you were worrying about him.

LoL Jq xxx


----------



## helen273 (Jan 26, 2006)

I know, so many parents are complete miseries aren't they? We saw our friends whose baby is due in Jan (she had cancer last year so is obviously over the moon) on Saturday and when DH was tellling her husband (his best mate) about our holiday plans and things for next year the reply was just a sullen 'Oh, well we won't be doing anything like that for ages now'. The poor little critter hasn't even been born yet and he's acting like his life is over. 

Very sad attitude (him). Thank goodness my DH is nothing like that. Comments like that from him have upset/annnoyed me a lot in the past year but I have just come to the conclusion that he is just miserable and doesn't enjoy anything that much. Silly man!

XX


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

You are right Helen - some people are just miserable. And I know I was generalising when I made the comment about those women  - but it did make us chuckle. And as JQ points out - we haven't been doing much of that for a while. 
Yes JQ - dh's mood does seem to have lifted. He seems to have passed through the low and is on the upward climb. 
Bernie xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Glad to hear it Bernie - and you know thats because he has you his lovely wifey there to help him through!

Lots of love
Emcee x


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Awww thanks Emcee! x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that things are a bit easier for DH and you Bernie. Keep laughing! LoL Jq xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Jq! x I'm lucky to have the lovely people here to support me.
Berniexx


----------



## brown (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Bernie
I agree with you about miserable parents, just yesterday sitting in hairdressers two women were moaning about their kids, one said to other you wouldn't send them back and the other other said no well not all the time, or my wee sis hubby with the new baby moans aw we wont get a holiday this year goodness sake we would swap places with them any day but then I think some days I really like my life Hubby and I can do what we want and others are jealous of us cause we can have our one week holiday a year abroad, I'm trying so hard to be grateful for what I do have .
Love from Suxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Good on you Su! It can be tough can't it? But positive thinking will help see you through. Lol Jq xxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

This really resonates with me - it's my DH and my mantra at the moment - 'Parents aren't automatically happier than other people' and we see grumpy overtired parents around us all the time and have to laugh (if not you'd spend your whole time feeling furious that life can be so unfair!!!)  I know in most cases they just don't know how lucky they are, but it gives us hope for the future - spending our lives together just the two of us could be quite romantic ... you never know!

Jx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes it could be! And as for all the people who have been telling us all our lives how wonderful it is to have children - well I wonder if they have been telling us the whole truth!? One of my friends has become very very depressed after her second child - kind of postnatal, but it has gone on a long time. She is lovely and we are very close, so I know she is not patronising me when she warns me that having children is not all it's cracked up to be. She feels she has given up some of her identity, and feels less of a person, just a drudge. No time for anything except getting the children top and from school, cooking meals, wahsing clothes etc and then constantly worrying about them. She is by nature a very bubbly person, and I can see her now gradually clawing her way out of this depression. Having children isn't always the fairytale ending...
Bernie x


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I found the book (which has been discussed on this board before because it's helped lots of us!!) "Childfree and Loving it" really helpful for putting forward the stories of people who had children and weren't exactly loving every second. It sort of hadn't occurred to me before, that parenting isn't all hearts and roses!! It doesn't take away the longing I have for a child of my own, no way! but I too, when I see all the mums marching to school with pushchairs and grim faces, sit and think that's absolutely not what I want from life.  

I think another thing that helps is the knowledge that we've just ordered a hot tub for the garden. 


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Ooooh a hot tub - lovely!  
Bernie xx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, you have to take comfort where you can, eh?


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

oooooooooo love hot tubs


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheaper than IVF!!!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

oooooh now thats what I call lush... lounging in a hot tub - bet the neighbours will be jealous!  

xxx


----------

